
You Won't Believe the Reason Google Pulled Ads from These Big Sites - paralelogram
http://www.inc.com/erik-sherman/you-wont-believe-the-reason-google-pulled-ads-from-these-big-sites.html
======
ocdtrekkie
Good article, clickbait title.

TL;DR: Google's automated systems tend to unfairly ban accounts.

